# Introing my dog to the rats



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

It's looking more and more like I'll be moving into a studio-type structure when I move out (one big, open room and a bathroom) which would mean not being able to keep Buddy away from the rats. He'd be crated when I'm not home, of course, and I would free range them in the bathroom so no out of cage interaction. But I'm worried about him showing too much interest in their cage or them.

So I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on how to introduce him to them--should I just let him in the bedroom and pretend they don't exist? Take him over to the cage and let him sniff it so he knows what's up and give a leave it if he get's too close after that? What's the best way to go about this??


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If he sticks his nose in the cage, he'll likely get bit/scratched and not really want much to do with them after that in my experience.

You could take your most mellow (or read as most unlikely to have a heart attack) rat and pet her in front of him to convey not-food.


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

That was another one of my worries I forgot to mention, heart attack. Siren is pretty high strung, not as much as she could be I suppose, but she jumps and hide when they are loud noises and the like, so I was worried about her freaking out. Selkie's really chill, though, so I may try playing with her in front of him to get him used to them.


----------

